# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  يهود اليمن.. الوجه الآخر لـ"أبناء العمومة"

## حسان القضاة

يمثل يهود اليمن نموذجا خاصا جدا للجاليات اليهودية المنتشرة في دول عدة من الوطن العربي، حيث يعيشون بسلام وتوفر لهم الحكومة كل سبل "العيش الكريم"، كما لا يمكن تمييزهم عن سواهم من اليمنيين إلا بـ"الزنار"، وهو خصلتان من الشعر تتدليان على جانبي الوجه. 

أكثر...

----------

